# Burton StepOn Photon vs. ION



## -dY- (Feb 16, 2019)

Hey everybody,

I want to buy a new set of Step On's. I measured my feet:

Right: 26,7 cm, Width 9,7 cm
Left: 26,2 cm, Width 9,6 cm

So my first question is. Should I get Mondo 26,5 oder 27 with this not so nice difference in length?

Would you opt for the Photon or the ION with a board like Jones Hovercraft or Yes Optimistic for 90% fun on the track. Sometimes a bit faster, some carving. But nothing extreme.

Thanks for the advice.

-dY-


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

-dY- said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> I want to buy a new set of Step On's. I measured my feet:
> 
> ...


Hi,
This is not a great scenario for the Step On system. Because there is no external binding to assist with foot hold, a correct fit is even more imperative with this system. Other than buying two sets in different sizes you would need to go with Mondopoint 270 which would not be a suggested fit for your smaller foot (which is a low 26.5). A half size too large in this system is a big deal and I would strongly suggest against it.

STOKED!


----------



## -dY- (Feb 16, 2019)

Thank you sir.


----------

